# Probleme Pressfit-Lager Ausbau Radon Slide Carbon



## Radler1307 (30. Oktober 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

liebe MTB-Freunde, ich möchte hiermit um Rat bitten. Es geht um den Ausbau eines Shimano-Pressfit Innenlagers (BB-MT800-P). Nach gut vier Jahren Betrieb muss das Lager ausgetauscht werden, da es auf der Antriebsseite recht rau läuft. Ich mache seit Jahren meine Fahrradwartungen immer selbst und hatte bisher nie Schwierigkeiten damit. Zumindest konnte ich mir bei Problemen immer helfen. Jetzt komme ich aber nicht mehr weiter.

Zum "Ausschlagen" des alten Lagers hatte ich mir von Radon ein hierfür vorgesehenes Werkzeug gekauft. 




Auf sämtlichen Youtube-Videos zum Thema sieht man immer wie jemand 2-3 beherzte Schläge draufgibt, bevor die Lagerschalen sich anfangen zu bewegen. "So schwer kann das ja nicht sein", dachte ich mir. Von wegen! Damit konnte ich die beiden Lager beim ersten Anlauf nicht austreiben. Ich habe dann die Lager ringsum mit WD40 eingesprüht und eine Nacht stehen lassen. Auf diversen Seiten hatten einige gesagt, man solle zusätzlich die Lager mit Eisspray kühlen, um sie leichter ausschlagen zu können. Habe ich auch probiert. Half alles nichts.

Ich habe dann weiter probiert und hatte einen kurzzeitigen Glücksmoment als nach einem Schlag was runterfiel. Dies war dann aber nicht das komplette Lager (sprich eine Seite davon), sondern nur Teile davon. Wieso muss das so fest sein? Da die Teile anscheinend einem Verschleiß unterliegen, könnte man sie so konstruieren, dass man sie auch ohne Einsatz von roher Gewalt (ist bei einem Carbon-Rahmen immer super) entfernen kann.







Es brechen hier also schon Teile heraus, aber der äußere Ring des Lagers im Rahmen macht keine Anstalten, sich auch nur einen Millimeter zu bewegen. Jetzt habe ich noch 1,5 Lagerschalen im Rahmen stecken und komme nicht mehr weiter. Hat jemand eine Idee, wie ich die Dinger aus dem Rahmen bekomme, ohne selbigen zu zerstören?

Vielen Dank schon mal!

Grüße


----------



## S-H-A (30. Oktober 2021)

Wahrscheinlich wurde es eingeklebt. Warm machen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radler1307 (3. November 2021)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich wurde es eingeklebt. Warm machen....


Wenn man den ganzen Beiträgen Glauben schenken darf, dann löst sich Loctite (falls dies hier verwendet wurde) nach paar Minuten bei über 200 - 300 °C. Kann ich das Carbonrahmen an dieser Stelle so zumuten??? Oder geht es hier um einen ganz anderen Kleber? Ab welcher Temperatur löst sich dieser?


----------



## stefanolo (15. November 2021)

Das würde ich nicht machen, ab ca. 100 wird es für das Harz problematisch im Rahmen… 

Ev mal anderes Werkzeug verwenden mit mehr Punch…


----------



## stefanolo (15. November 2021)

so was:


----------



## Black-Under (15. November 2021)

Probier mal mit einem Stückchen Hartholz auf den äußeren Kunststoffring des PF Lagers zu schlagen, eventuell löst sich dann das Lager. Ich nehme auch zum Ausschlagen immer ein Hartholzstab. Damit kann man wenigstens nichts kaputt machen (ausser dem Lager)
Das Radon Werkzeug ist der letzte Müll dafür.

Irgendwo hier gab es auch mal CAD Daten für ein Werkzeug aus dem 3D Drucker.


----------



## Caese (15. November 2021)

Radler1307 schrieb:


> Wenn man den ganzen Beiträgen Glauben schenken darf, dann löst sich Loctite (falls dies hier verwendet wurde) nach paar Minuten bei über 200 - 300 °C. Kann ich das Carbonrahmen an dieser Stelle so zumuten??? Oder geht es hier um einen ganz anderen Kleber? Ab welcher Temperatur löst sich dieser?


ohhh besser nicht warm machen - kann mir absolut nicht vorstellen, dass das für den Rahmen gut ist. Loctite wird es auch eher nicht sein; das ist eine Sicherung Metall/Metall.
Wenn du mit Ausschlagen nicht weiter kommst, dann such mal nach einem Werkzeug zum Ziehen - so wie das hier:


----------



## Habitat84 (15. November 2021)

Du kommst ja auch mit keinem werkzeug gescheit dran wenn die hülse zwischen den beiden lagern verbaut ist. Das was du da rausgekloppt hast ist übrigens das lager. Der rest was noch im rahmen steckt ist die lagerschale. Mess doch einfach das lager aus und besorg dir nen neues, draußen ist es ja schonmal.


----------



## Radler1307 (17. November 2021)

Vielen Dank für die Ratschläge. Das alte Lager ist mittlerweile draußen und ein neues ist eingepresst. 

Die Lösung war auch auf der anderen Seite den Kunststoff soweit mit einer Fräse zu schwächen, dass man das Lager herausnehmen konnte. Die Lagerschale ragt ja auf jeder Seite etwa 2 mm aus dem Rahmen. Mit einer Zange habe ich dann vorsichtig die Schalen -die ja jetzt ohne Lager leicht nach innen biegbar waren- herausziehen können. Klebereste oder ähnliches konnte ich nicht sehen. 

Kein besonders eleganter Weg, aber zumindest hat es geklappt. Das Einpressen der neuen Lagerschalen war dann ein Kinderspiel.

Aus lauter Verzweiflung hatte ich zwischenzeitlich noch bei einem Händler nachgefragt, ob er den Lagertausch vornehmen könne. Auch ohne die Vorgeschichte zu wissen, hat er mir einen Termin für in frühestens vier Wochen angeboten. Dann könne ich das Rad vorbeibringen. Ob er dann das Lager überhaupt bestellen könne, wisse er zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt noch gar nicht. Habe dann den Termin dankend abgesagt. So lange muss ich nicht mal auf einen Inspektionstermin bei meiner Autowerkstatt warten. Die Jungs haben anscheinend gut zu tun. Selbst im November / Dezember...

Viele Grüße


----------

